# Something totally wow



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Canton Village Quilts (this came from their Facebook page) 

I think I'd love to make one for ME.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...140861.1073741835.355001000860&type=1&theater

Link to the Facebook page with the quilts.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

oh what fun!!!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

wow that is bright!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fantastic use of fabric.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

OK, Angie! That brought me out of my new lurkdom status...to say "that is so YOU!" I love it too, mind you. What a great project that would be!

Share pictures as you go along, will you?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have to find the pattern.
And really good to see you BB2. don't lurk so much. 
Or I'll have to find more WOW stuff to get you out again.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is incredible. I'd love to have that though I expect my daughter would steal it from me if I turned the other way.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've posted on a quilting teacher that I have friended on FB to see if she can tell me what I need to know ot make one. I hope she can tell me.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe says it would make a good paint job for a VW hippie buss. LOL 
As I looked at the pattern, I see a double wedding ring pattern of sorts. It kinda grows on you. 
It also could be a good migraine. 

Elaine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It a base of a NY Beauty and some Mariner's Compass stars and the edgings use with them.

I've done some NY Beauty and have patterns for that, and have Mariner's compass Stars patterns from Carol Doak. 

But it would be WONDERFUL on a hippy VW bus. We could put the Muppets in it and let them sing "Rainbow Connection"

[YOUTUBE]QtJqxWOL5Jc[/YOUTUBE]

Look at the background design from about 1/2 way and to the end


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

If there isn't a pattern out there, I'd almost approach it with a huge piece of paper, a compass, ruler and a bunch of sharp pencils. You could make any number of circles, stars and paths. Good ole drafting...can't beat it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Found out that it is a Jacqueline DeJonge design.

here's her web page.... Now to find it..

http://www.becolourful.nl/en/index-start.htm


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!

I love the "Catch Me If You Can" quilt, and I think I have the "Circle of Life" downstairs. Can't remember if I did a kit or if it's just the pattern. Will have to check now. I _do_ so love the black and brights together!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This one may be "the colorful quilt"

http://www.becolourful.nl/quilts/11/quiltstart.htm

And BB2 those you have are needing you to do them.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yup, that's the one! Love it!

I've been busting out projects in the last week or two, but this one will have to wait until have the right frame of mind. The fabric selection alone will take a huge amount of time.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I got on the mailing list for when this one get back in stock on one of the quilt shops I found.

Of course it's expensive so when it becomes available, that will have to be considered.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I even have some of the one bubble rainbow batik! What I don't have, however, is TIME!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Just Wow!


----------

